# NELS2012 Update



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Severe thunderstorms and all day rain are currently forecast in Chelmsford MA on Saturday June 2.  



Because of this we are moving Saturday's activities one week till Saturday June 9th. 



Friday's operating session on Jun1 1st and Sunday's layout tours on June 3rd will continue as planned.  



http://www.tttrains.com/nels2012/



We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.



Stan Ames


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic weather this weekend in MA, and NH which is a big change from last weekend.

Last Friday as part of NELS2012, 33 attendees attended an operating session and Sunday June 2, two layouts were open for viewing. The following links are a slide show of the events.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/239593...7111/show/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/239593...5352/show/

This Saturday June 9th we will host the bring your train and run event from 9AM-5PM on the SJR&P in Chelmsford, MA. We have extended the hours of the event to accommodate a few who can only come early.

Remote Control Systems of New England and Bachmann Trains will be attending the event. The new QSI Titan Large Scale decoder will also be demonstrated. 

On Sunday June 10th three additional excellent Large Scale layout will be open.

MA Layouts Open 10 AM – 1 PM and 2 PM – 5 PM 


1) Wes Warner - Branch Bridge Garden Railwy - New Salem, MA


NH Layouts Open 10 AM – 1 PM and 2 PM – 5 PM 

2) Richard Kadmras - Live Steam - Amherst NH

3) Dave Barker - Bow Junction Railroad - Bow NH

Additional information can be found on the NELS2012 WWW site 


http://www.tttrains.com/nels2012/


Thanks

Stan Ames


----------

